# Installed my Calmini steering system today



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Just installed it on my 93 Pathfinder (NPM Project Pathfinder) Man this thing is beefy, like the size of a F250. Good by fragile, loose, fast wearing stock steering!

The system quickend the steering and got rid of about 80% of the bump steer. The steering now feels like a newer late model truck.

No more wearing out the center link and idler arm every 6 months.

Had to slightly shorten the swaybar mounts because the tie rods might hit the swaybar under full droop and weld the bracket for the steering stabulizer to the new centerlink but otherwise the installation was pretty easy.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Cool. I'm going the L&P Performance route for a replacement centerlink...just have to paint it..I requested a bare CL instead of a painted model. I'm waiting for a gusseted and shear-braced idler arm and pitman arm to complete the setup before installing it all.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> Cool. I'm going the L&P Performance route for a replacement centerlink...just have to paint it..I requested a bare CL instead of a painted model. I'm waiting for a gusseted and shear-braced idler arm and pitman arm to complete the setup before installing it all.


Thats pretty sweet. The main reason wjhy I got the calmini is the idler arm bushings are 3 times bigger than stock. I wore out a SLR bronzed bushed and double shear braced idler arm in 6 months so I wanted to kill idler arm wear once and for all.

The calmini stuff is as big as the stuff on a F250!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Dude, I'm real sorry to have to be the one to tell you this, but the Calmini idler arm bushings are even more prone to wear and failure.

Read:
http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14264

http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=12807


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> Dude, I'm real sorry to have to be the one to tell you this, but the Calmini idler arm bushings are even more prone to wear and failure.
> 
> Read:
> http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14264
> ...


That was due to a bad batch of bushings. They have fixed this. Supposedly the new bushing are aluminum bronze.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Where are you getting that info? I haven't heard one thing about Calmini fixing their problem since last week.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> Where are you getting that info? I haven't heard one thing about Calmini fixing their problem since last week.


Steve Kramer, in fact he delayed sending me the part until the new aluminum bronze bushings were avalible.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

88pathoffroad said:


> Where are you getting that info? I haven't heard one thing about Calmini fixing their problem since last week.


Is it true that other forums like Nissan offroad are censoring their posts because I never ran accross anything other than good stuff about the system when researching.

What I like about Calmini is that they address the geometry problems of the stock steering that cause bump steer and toe change when the dogbone rocks. Thats why WD21/D21's wander so bad and eat there front tires.

The other systems are mostly just stronger centerlinks.

I think the other systems will wear their idler arms even faster due to the much smaller bushing area, they are basicaly stock or modifed stock idler arms.

Proejct pathfinder used to have a SLR bronze bushing kit and a AC idelr arm brace and it ate the idler arm bushings and centerlink in 6 months and 6,000 miles of nearly all street driving and towing. The tires are not even that big.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

http://www.nissanoffroad.net/messageboard/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14264&whichpage=3

They don't censor crap on NOR.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

did the fine alignment last week on the Calmini stuff and I am really impressed, nearly all the wander is gone and the bumpsteer squirrlyness is greatly diminished.

The steering feels direct and tight like a late model truck and better than this truck even when it was brand new. No more rocking centrlink making the toe change while driving.

This is one of the best mods I have tried so far.


----------



## SuperV3K (Feb 21, 2005)

morepower2 said:


> Is it true that other forums like Nissan offroad are censoring their posts because I never ran accross anything other than good stuff about the system when researching.


I think you'll find that nissanoffroad.net and nissan4wheelers.com are VERY honest and open - no censoring. If a product or service doesn't live up to expectations, people can express that without a problem. Praise is given in the same fashion. 

The Calmini system is a good one. Folks are saying that the bushings are wearing prematurely, but the amount of time varies a bit from person to person. I've had a clunk coming from the passenger side for quite a while, but could not figure out what it was. 

It wasn't until people started bringing up worn idler arm bushings that I traced it to that.

Calmini has been very good (from everything that I've read) about getting out replacements (mine should be here shortly). I hadn't heard confirmed that they are using the new material, I hope that's the case.

Regards,

-matt


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SuperV3K said:


> I think you'll find that nissanoffroad.net and nissan4wheelers.com are VERY honest and open - no censoring. If a product or service doesn't live up to expectations, people can express that without a problem. Praise is given in the same fashion.
> 
> The Calmini system is a good one. Folks are saying that the bushings are wearing prematurely, but the amount of time varies a bit from person to person. I've had a clunk coming from the passenger side for quite a while, but could not figure out what it was.
> 
> ...


Thats good to know. I mean I have heard the stock steering breaks almost as soon as you venture off the road. I can't imagine the Calmini system even breaking, the stuff is the size of an F250. Not to mention the Calmini is the only company that tackles the geometry problems.

I wonder if the amount of greasing someone does have a bearing on the idler arm wear, I mean the bushings are much bigger than stock or SLR's.


----------

